# Positive?!?!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well after a few months of trying then a decision to wait....... Just took a test and I'm PREGNANT! Yippie!
I hope I have twins! get it over with in one shot, lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well how cool is that! congrats to both of you


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, that's cool. You're gonna have a houseful of pups and kids. Good luck.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wooohooo congrats


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's so exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! I'll hope it's twins with you. They are sooo cute.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

O-M-G! Congrats! Sending twin vibes your way!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats! Now the dogs'll have a junior handler (or two?!).


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha thanks guys! Yeah twins would be great I need more kennel help! lol
we are stoked but now I have to go to the doctor and confirm it. I have a tendency to miscarry so I will not be relaxed till I am at least 3 months along.
It's funny when we were really trying I couldn't get pregnant, then when we decided to wait till the end of the year BAM! preggers! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That's what you get for trying to NOT get pregnant  lmao


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! I have always felt the same way about twins, just get it all over with at once, I'll cross my fingers for you


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

congrats................


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's awesome congrats  I'll keep my fingers crossed and send lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Lisa and to your husband ... 
Thats how it happens when your not trying ... 
Wish you the best ....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations! :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Name one of em after me  ROFL 

Can't wait til theyre here!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oz I don't know if "lil ******" is such a good name for a baby! LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Oz I don't know if "lil ******" is such a good name for a baby! LMAO


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! lol, we can both race for that happy 3 month mark cause i am in the same boat!

OH, how far along are you? LMP? 

:woof:

<3<3Baby dust is flying everywhere on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3<3 so I suggest masks for those who don't want to inhale the stuff.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. Babies are precious. You may wanna rethink the twins, thing. It's hard to take care of two at the same time. Especially when they have an older brother one year older then them & they're all fighting for your lap @ the same time!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats that is awesome. There must be some thing in the water here at GP.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!! lol, we can both race for that happy 3 month mark cause i am in the same boat!
> 
> OH, how far along are you? LMP?
> 
> ...


I think I am 4-5 weeks preggers! what is LMP I'm still really new to this 



smokey_joe said:


> Congrats. Babies are precious. You may wanna rethink the twins, thing. It's hard to take care of two at the same time. Especially when they have an older brother one year older then them & they're all fighting for your lap @ the same time!


True! My brother and sister are twins but they also have their perks. kind of like two puppies is better than one sometimes. They have someone to play with! lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Congrats that is awesome. There must be some thing in the water here at GP.


Right! Im leavin this place lol

oops lol forgot to add CONGRATULATIONS.. I love babies if I could skip being prego, I would have a million babies lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!



Sadie's Dad said:


> Congrats that is awesome. There must be some thing in the water here at GP.


Thank God my tubes are tied!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think I am 4-5 weeks preggers! what is LMP I'm still really new to this
> 
> True! My brother and sister are twins but they also have their perks. kind of like two puppies is better than one sometimes. They have someone to play with! lol


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMP stands for last monthly period... the doctor uses it to calculate a due date. And sometimes they do an ultrasound to see if the dates match up to get the most accurate "estimate" lol The first day of your last period marks the beginning of the pregnancy... although you didn't actually conceive until around 2 weeks into that... It's just hard to pinpoint actual conception so they go by the first day of the last period. But hey you get to cut 2 free weeks out of that 40 weeks! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think I am 4-5 weeks preggers! what is LMP I'm still really new to this.


Last Missed Period

we can be able to tell you how far you are by that. 

mine was December 23rd which I was late that month anyways and by the time i took my test I was 5 weeks and 2 days along.

I am now 7 weeks (or so I will say since I will be wed)
tho they havent done an ultrasound yet so I could be furter along or slightly less.. we will know when they get me in at 10 weeks for my first us. =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I go in on the 23rd and I think they will do an ultra sound then to see how far I am. I had a weird period last month so it messed up my count. I normally start around the the but last month I started on the 10th I think. I do not remember, oops.
I took a test about 2 weeks ago and was neg so i think I am right on the 4 week mark. I guess I will have a better idea when I see the doctor.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa!!!
It was good visiting with you last night too.
Tell Leonard Congrats from us. . . again!
- Sara


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Sara! Yeah we need to call each other more!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations! I am happy for you both!


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats! My youngest is about to turn 6 months (she's my 5th, and last) time flys so enjoy it all!! I couldnt imagine having twins though..you're a brave woman for wishing that!


----------

